# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  old Glasgow song/poem about bee keeping

## HJBee

A collegue who is amused at me (specifically)taking up Bee Keping sent me this 
old Glasgow song/poem about bee keeping - For Your Reading Pleasure (needs to be in a 'Glasgae' accent so apologies to those who think its just bad grammer!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It was down in the old town of EFFIN
An EFFIN bee keeper was he
And one day this EFFIN bee keeper 
Was stung by a big EFFIN bee.

Now the big EFFIN bee Keeper man
For the big EFFIN polis he ran
For everyone knows that no one can help
Like a big EFFIN polisman can.

Now the big EFFIN polis acted quickly
And ran down the main EFFIN Street
With a big EFFIN baton in one hand
And big EFFIN boots on his feet.

The big EFFIN polisman grabbed the big EFFIN bee
And twisted the EFFIN bees wings
But the big EFFIN bee, got its 'ain back
Cause the big EFFIN bee had two stings

Now they're both in the EFFIN museum
And EFFIN folk often come see
The remains of the big EFFIN polis
Who was stung by the BIG EFFIN BEE

(Words courtesy of Matt McGinn)

----------


## EmsE

:Big Grin:  I'll have to take this into work to get someone to recite it to me. They take great pleasure in confusing me with Glaswegian slang so I'm sure it'll amuse them to read this to mee too. So long as they don't ask me to sing 'on likely moor ba' t' at' . I always need to explain what each verse means, and there's lots of verses.

----------


## HJBee

Yep, that would be we're those ducks play football, or should I say foot ba.

----------


## EmsE

Lol, you know the 'real' version. As I'm not a football fan, my ducks walk backwards. :Embarrassment:

----------


## gavin

For those who think its just bad what HJ?!  (So speaks the spelling pedant!)

You can hear Matt McGinn himself here on SBAi if you look hard enough.  Wee tip: search for 'polis'.

For some reason the boys (and girls) in blue seem over-represented in the ranks of the SBA, from the very top through the shows and advertising lady to a bee farmer member near here.  They all retired early to spend more time with their bees.

----------


## Jon

We have quite a few peelers in the ranks as well.

----------


## HJBee

Now you will get me started, the term peelers comes from Sir Robert Peel the founder of what we consider today's Police, Born & Bred in Bury, my home town!

----------


## Jon

Seriously, everyone in NI calls them peelers.
I think that is the only part of the UK where the term is still in use.

Other terms are also used but not appropriate language for a bee forum.

----------

